# The world's ugliest cactus pen!



## MesquiteMan (Nov 9, 2006)

OK, here it is, the worlds ugliest cactus pen!  This was an experiment that, needless to say, went a little astray!  It is so bright in person that it almost hurts the eyes!


----------



## jtate (Nov 10, 2006)

I Like it!  That's not ugly - it's vibrant!
The cacuts showing through reminds me of aged paint that's cracked and showing the color udnerneath.  What a nice contast with the youthful vibrance of the color.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 10, 2006)

and still... Pretty cool!


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 10, 2006)

oh mate it is gorgeous, i love it
Toni


----------



## johncrane (Nov 10, 2006)

That's different Curtis its not that bad mate!would of been better with a bit more cactus showing! l think that colour will make the ladies happy in a smaller kit.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 10, 2006)

No such thing as an ugly pen or an ugly baby!![][][]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />No such thing as an ugly pen or an ugly baby!![][][]



My mother keeps telling me that and I haven't quite figured out why yet. [][][]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Nov 10, 2006)

I am sure it will appeal to someone, but I agree, it isn't as eye-friendly as your other work. 

Steve


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 10, 2006)

Might be an ugly cactus pen, but it is not an ugly pen.

I think it is cool looking.

jeff


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 10, 2006)

curtis, 
   I think it looks fine...dont be so critical of yourself. Of course, thats what we all say.


----------



## TBone (Nov 10, 2006)

It does look like the blank is cracking or the finish is cracking.  Actually I like it.  I think it will definitely appeal to someone.  As far as bright, there are a lot of people that like bright colors.  It's all a matter of perspective, if I made that I'd be bragging.  You think it's ugly because of the your other pens are so amazing.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />No such thing as an ugly pen or an ugly baby!![][][]



I don't know about the pen, but I have seen some ugly babies in my day.[8D]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 10, 2006)

I like the look.  I bet the ladies would snap it up at a show.


----------



## airrat (Nov 10, 2006)

No one could ever steal that one.  Just have NASA track it from space.

Looks interesting.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 10, 2006)

Ugly! Are you kidding, it's great. My son told me that "pink is the new black" so you be stylin' bro.


----------



## Skye (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />Ugly! Are you kidding, it's great. My son told me that "pink is the new black" so you be stylin' bro.



Tell him no, no it's not. An 'popping' your collar, also not cool. Johnny Cash would be ashamed. [xx(]

Colors aint cool for a guy, but I bet the women would love it. Lower barrel looks a hair underturned at the CB.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 10, 2006)

I would definitely not kick that pen out of my case...and if it is looking for a nice quiet, softly lined place to lay its vibrant head, just send it on........LOL....How about an Aqua color to match it...the color reminds me of an old Packard Automobile Paint Color called Rose Quartz...One of my favorite colors for the 1955 model year.....





<br />


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> Lower barrel looks a hair underturned at the CB.



It does apear that way in the photo but I assure you, it is not!  I tried to turn away as much of this as possible!


----------



## emtmike (Nov 10, 2006)

I dont think I have ever seen Sky say "thats a very nice pen" without a "but......" Dont be so picky.


----------



## Skye (Nov 10, 2006)

If there's a "but" in there, I'll say it.

I dont think Curtis will lose any sleep over it.


----------



## chitswood (Nov 11, 2006)

What if you had dyed the cactus skeleton black before casting it?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 11, 2006)

Randy remember Ron Mc's Pickle pen!!





> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Randy remember Ron Mc's Pickle pen!!



I dunno??  When I'm chowing down on a Big Mac, that pen looks pretty good!![]


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 12, 2006)

Curtis,
Ah, you've done a Tuscadaro pen (Fonzie's old girl friend, Pinky).  I'll bet it sells though.
Rob


----------



## emackrell (Nov 12, 2006)

That pen is cool!  Market it as a power pen for women executives.  In fact add a few more colors, all equally vibrant, to the line.  Lime green, bright aqua, lemon yellow.  RED.  Royal blue.  You are on to something hot there buddy!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------

